# Sun Racer????



## TheGrugler (Jul 25, 2008)

Any one know anything about this bike and the HSB & Co in Chicago? Putting this together and need info and date. Number on bottom bracket is 62584.

http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k438/TheGrugler/Sun Racer/P1010862.jpg

http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k438/TheGrugler/Sun Racer/P1010863.jpg

http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k438/TheGrugler/Sun Racer/P1010864.jpg

http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k438/TheGrugler/Sun Racer/P1010865.jpg

http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k438/TheGrugler/Sun Racer/P1010866.jpg

http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k438/TheGrugler/Sun Racer/P1010867.jpg

http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k438/TheGrugler/Sun Racer/P1010868.jpg

http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k438/TheGrugler/Sun Racer/P1010869.jpg

Thanks
TheGrugler


----------



## TheGrugler (Jul 28, 2008)

any one? really? I have never heard of this one, any one?


----------

